
Head of US’ pandemic vaccine group says he was demoted in retaliation - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/04/head-of-us-pandemic-vaccine-group-says-he-was-demoted-in-retaliation/
======
samizdis
> "I believe this transfer was in response to my insistence that the
> government invest the billions of dollars allocated by Congress to address
> the COVID-19 pandemic into safe and scientifically vetted solutions ... and
> not in drugs, vaccines, and other technologies that lack scientific merit."
> \- Rick Bright, who had led the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development
> Authority until this week.

